
10 Most Successful Web 2.0 Startups To Date  - tim
http://www.rev2.org/2007/04/14/10-most-successful-web-20-startups-to-date/
======
fauigerzigerk
In a way that list is depressing, or maybe it's just boring to a degree that
is indistinguishable from depression.

------
danw
No skype on that list?

~~~
timg
Yes, skype seemed very big when I was in europe. Not so much here in the US,
but still huge. Then again, it's not quite web2.0

~~~
danw
Not sure if they're strictly '2.0' but nobody can define that well anyway.

They did get aquired for $2.5 billion upfront + $1.4 billion performance
based. If that doesnt count as being in the top 10 most successful then I dont
know what is!

~~~
sidyadav
Hi there, This is Sid Yadav, the guy who made the list. I did consider Skype
but ruled it out since it's more of an desktop app than a web app unlike the
rest (doesn't have much of a web-based side to it). If I were to put Skype in
there, then I guess I'd have to consider every single desktop app created
since 2003!

Thanks

~~~
danw
Perfectly understandable reasoning, writing top n lists is always tricky
thanks to borderline cases. No last.fm either? :p

